

As stock market crashes, the Era of the Entrepreneur has arrived - sbuxrox
http://clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Ready-or-not-the-Era-of-the-Entrepreneur-has-arrived%21.html&Itemid=240

======
DenisM

      >Big Business as we know it is history
    

No, not really. All that happened is that one set of big businesses (Bank of
America, Goldman, JP Morgan) has devoured the other set (LEH, Bear Sterns,
Merryl Lynch). WaMu is next on the chopping block.

The first group won, the second group lost. Big business runs as usual.

------
netcan
FOr this article to have any validity there would have to be a market
opportunity presented by the demise of _big business_ or a part of it.

If SAP or Sun disappeared off the face of the earth without warning, then
you'd have a bunch of opportunities. I don't see any such thing.

